# Creative ways of catching someone stealing.....



## palominolover

Kay I know this sounds weird but there is a someone at my barn who is stealing my stuff... First it was the lead rope that was fine, just buy a new one. Then today it was a stirrup, right before a show... Yeah getting a little old know. Anyways I was just wondering what would be a creative way of catching her in the act? I want to catch this before she starts going too far. Thanks for reading =)


----------



## waresbear

I don't know your set up, but wireless camera is the best. I have those set up at my rental properties and they feed right to my pc.


----------



## palominolover

It's not really my barn.. So I'm not sure if that would even be an option =( I could ask though.


----------



## MyLittleHunter

My first question is does the barn owner know someone is swiping your stuff? That is not something I'd want going on in my barn. Cameras are the only sure way I can think of to know exactly who is taking your stuff. 

I lock all my stuff up at the barn I board at. No one can get into my stuff without my key. Where is your stuff when it's getting taken? If it's in a tack locker or something I've been known to set things up strangely(brush out of place, towel covering things, bridle looped around something) so that if anyone goes in there and it's different I know someone is messing around with my stuff. The trick is then figuring out who. Or tying bailing twine or something around the handle. Make it difficult for anyone to take your stuff, if they're really determined and try to struggle with it it will make it more obvious when they go to take something. Do you have anyone you suspect, or any one at the barn who could help keep an eye out for you? Locking things up if possible would be the easiest thing, though catching whoever it is would be fantastic. Stealing like that just isn't acceptable.


----------



## palominolover

Yes the BO knows someone is stealing my stuff. It is in an unlocked tack room. And I have a clue who might be taking it =) I'll try the twine that's an excellent idea thank you =)


----------



## Ladytrails

Another idea that might be more sneaky is to mark your stuff with a dot of colored nail polish in an area that's not visible to the thief. Like under a buckle on a halter/bridle. If something shows up in her hands with nail polish on it, it's easy to prove it's yours.


----------



## palominolover

hmm.. I'm not sure if that would work. She rides a day after me so the nail polish would probably be dry. =) But I'll consider the bailing twine. Thanks for the ideas =)


----------



## Ladytrails

Palomino, you would want the nail polish to be dry. It would be pretty much permanent....and you'd have the matching bottle to prove you put the polish mark on your tack. Kind of like branding initials into leather tack, only easier and cheaper and smaller marks.


----------



## palominolover

Okay wow I look dumb x.x Thank you =) I'll try both then, one will surely show that someones been swiping my stuff.


----------



## Ladytrails

Actually, I like the idea of wet polish coming off all over the thief, kind of like the exploding money bags that get bank robbers. If only there was a way to do that without ruining your good tack!


----------



## nuisance

I have seen somekind of paint, that is clear, that if touched, you shine a black light on the persons hand that touches it, they glow... but I don't know where to get it, just have seen it on TV


----------



## Darrin

All markings are easy to take off and nail polish is way to easy in my mind to remove. Most households have nail polish remover floating around in it somewhere. 

What I would do is inscribe your initials on the metal pieces. A dremel with the right tip will do it. Either make it big and bold so a thief will think twice or hide it so you can catch them after the fact.


----------



## palominolover

Hmm.. I'll see if I can find that. It's technically not my tack seeing as I lease the horse =/


----------



## palominolover

Although that could work I think she's taking it to her house because I haven't seen it around at all. Although her parents might see it, but again I don't want to be writing all over it because it isn't my tack =/


----------



## Ladytrails

I just read a news article about a church where there were nighttime thefts of copper and other stuff. They put a baby monitor in the church and hooked it to a TV and took turns watching...they saw them, called the police, and caught the guys!

If it isn't your tack, have you told the owner of the tack what's going on?


----------



## mystykat

I would definitely notify the owner of the barn, chances are you're not the only one who has things going missing. There are some really dishonest people out there, I'm really glad my barn is small enough things like this don't go on. I don't really have any suggestions..sorry not so helpful!
Good luck finding the perp!!


----------



## jverd66

Here is an idea...lol...I just bought my son a spy camera for xmas. You get it at walmart or toys r us and it takes pics based on movement...if you look at the box for the camera it explains how it works. If you try it, maybe set it up somewhere close and kind of hidden, then put a note on the actual camera that says, "stop taking my stuff I know who you are" so that way if they here it go off (we have not opened the box yet of course b/c he is getting it for xmas) and they find it, they will see the note and be like oh shoot...I have had stuff taken over my years of boarding and its just darn right rude and now we have our own place thank goodness. I think the camera cost 25 dollars or something like that, but might be worth it considering how much it could cost to replace tack and supplies...if they are brazen enough to take equipment I wouldn't be surprised if your fly spray gets used up quick etc etc. Good luck


----------



## Speed Racer

So this isn't your tack, but someone else's? Why not just alert the BO and tack owner and let them deal with it? It's not really up to you to catch this thief.


----------



## palominolover

True... I already have the BO involved. She knows somebody has been taking "my" stuff. She told me to keep and eye out =)


----------



## Saddlebag

Put up small hand written signs in the tack room stating "Smile, You're on Candid Camera".


----------



## palominolover

Haha.. That's a good idea. And I wouldn't even have to put a camera up.. BRILLIANT =) She's young enough to fall for it. And if all goes as planned she'll confess. Thank you =)


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I think I might do that with my hay bunker!!!! A big sign that says "smile, your on the Hay Thief cam" LOL


----------



## DuffyDuck

We had this problem ;D
My dad is an ex copper. He spoke to the YO, and he agreed. Had a big meeting with all the private owners, and people were told that things that had gone missing from mine, my dad's and anothers stuff had powder put on that ultra violet light can show up. Not only that, if any of the food was taken out of the feed bins for the last 24hrs, the vet should be called because it was laced with rat poison ;D

Funnily enough, it stopped!


----------



## littrella

If you know anybody that hunts, ask if they have a trail camera, they are very small & can be easily hidden. Even if you want to go as far as buying one, there are some as cheep as 75$


----------



## palominolover

Thanks for all the ideas =) My lease has run up on this particular horse so I'm currently riding lesson horses. I guess the real key is if the lesson horse's stuff goes missing. I'll keep my eye out =)


----------



## Almond Joy

Wow. That's crazy! I like the sign idea though.... Even though you aren't leasing him/her anymore, I sure hope it stops!!!


----------



## palominolover

Thanks I really hope it does to =)


----------

